# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Bắc >  Đi Hoà Bình tắm suối khoáng nóng Kim Bôi chữa bệnh

## yeuhanoi

Hòa Bình là một tỉnh có khá nhiều những suối nước khoáng nóng, những thung lũng hoang sơ huyền bí. Tiêu biểu nổi bật như: Suối nước khoáng Kim Bôi với nguồn nước phun lên ở nhiệt độ 36°C, đủ tiêu chuẩn dùng làm nước uống, để tắm, ngâm mình chữa các bệnh viêm khớp, đường ruột, dạ dày, huyết áp.


Suối khoáng nóng lộ thiên ở Kim Bôi - Hòa Bình
Vị trí: Suối nước khoáng nóng thuộc huyện Kim Bôi, tỉnh Hòa Bình.

Đặc điểm: Là suối khoáng nóng tự nhiên. Suối khoáng rất tốt cho sức khoẻ con người.

Từ Hà Nội, theo đường quốc lộ số 6 qua thị trấn Lương Sơn khoảng 1km thì rẽ trái đi tiếp 30km nữa, du khách sẽ đến khu du lịch suối khoáng Kim Bôi. Với diện tích 7ha, khu du lịch nằm ở điểm mạch nước nóng của dòng suối khoáng phun lên thuộc xóm Mớ Đá, xã Hạ Bì, huyện Kim Bôi, tỉnh Hòa Bình, cách Hà Nội khoảng 70km. Đây là khu du lịch dân dã mà rất thanh bình, kỳ thú.

Chảy ngầm qua khu du lịch là dòng suối có nhiều tên gọi: suối nước nóng Kim Bôi, suối nước nóng Mớ Đá, suối Tiên. Dòng suối vốn chảy sâu trong lòng đất chính vì vậy mà khi vừa lộ thiên nước suối có nhiệt độ từ 34ºC - 36ºC.


Một không gian thoáng đãng cho bạn nghỉ ngơi
Đến suối nước khoáng nóng Kim bôi, bạn có thể đăng ký đặt phòng tại khu du lịch suối khoáng Kim Bôi hoặc Vresort. Các khu nghỉ dưỡng nơi đây được xây dựng ở bên cạnh mạch nước khoáng lớn nhất.

Với các phòng nghỉ đầy đủ trang thiết bị hiện đại, hệ thống nhà hàng, hội trường, bể bơi,... mới nâng cấp đạt tiêu chuẩn chất lượng 3 sao, tại đây bạn có thể nghỉ ngơi, tắm suối khoáng, tổ chức giao lưu văn nghệ đốt lửa trại, thưởng thức các chương trình văn nghệ cồng chiêng và rượu cần đặc sắc, tổ chức nghỉ dưỡng hay tổ chức hội nghị hội thảo.


Phòng khách sạn ở Kim Bôi - Hòa Bình
Khu suối khoáng Kim bôi có hai bể tắm lớn trong nhà cùng với hệ thống bồn tắm xoáy cá nhân (8 người). Được thay nước hàng ngày phục vụ du khách thích lặn ngụp, bơi lội, ngâm mình để sau mỗi lần tắm thấy người sảng khoái, khỏe mạnh và làn da mịn màng trắng hơn.


Tắm khoáng nóng còn có tác dụng chữa bệnh.
Bên cạnh đó nước suối còn có đầy đủ những khoáng chất với độ tinh khiết hoàn hảo có lợi cho sinh dưỡng của con người. Chính vì vậy đây còn là nơi dưỡng thọ và chữa các bệnh như thấp khớp, đau dạ dày, bệnh đường ruột... Nước suối Kim Bôi đã được đóng chai làm nước giải khát, nó cùng loại với nước khoáng Thạch Bích ở Quảng Ngãi, Kum-dua ở Nga và Paven Barbia của Hungari.


Bể tắm khoáng tập thể tại Khách sạn công đoàn Kim Bôi Hòa Bình
Hiện nay khu du lịch suối khoáng Kim Bôi vẫn đang tiếp tục được đầu tư, hoàn thiện để giữ gìn được nét đẹp du lịch xanh, du lịch làng xã, du lịch văn hoá.


Toàn cảnh Vresort
Giá phòng khách sạn công đoàn Kim Bôi thường giao động từ 450.000VND đến 700.000VND, giá dịch vụ tắm khoáng là 65.000VND/ lượt... Giá phòng khách sạn tại Vresort Hòa Bình thường giao động từ 690.000VND đến 2.800.000VND, ở Vresort ngoài dịch vụ tắm khoáng bạn còn có thể tắm bùn. Bạn và gia đình có thể có những ngày nghỉ thật thú vị tại khu du lịch suối khoáng Kim Bôi.


Ngoài tắm khoáng nóng tại Vresort còn có dịch vụ tắm bùn

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Trời ơi suối khoáng nóng lộ thiên nhìn đẹp quá  :love struck: 
Tắm nước khoáng ở Kim Bôi Hòa Bình nổi tiếng lắm 
hi vọng có dịp được đến đây

----------


## iphone

bạn ơi ở đó chữa được bệnh nghẻ và hắc lào không? mình có mấy đứa bạn bị nặng quá  :Smile:

----------


## heocoi

mấy chú bị bệnh ghẻ và hắc là đến tắm không hợp nước là về ghẻ thêm ấy chứ  :Big Grin: . Tốt nhất đi chữa đi rồi hãy đến tắm nhé.

----------


## Mituot

Đến đây thư giãn thì không còn gì tuyệt vời hơn  :love struck:

----------

